# Heathcare Entitlement Confusion



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

This is my first post on this forum, although I have been an avid reader since we began considering moving to Cyprus. My wife and I have found it to be an absolute gold mine of information..

One thing is not clear, and there appears to be conflicting advice on the internet about the entitlement and availability to healthcare in Cyprus for British citizens moving to the island. Any clarification on this issue would be really helpful.

My wife will be 61 when we plan to move to the country in 2013, and will be in receipt of her UK State Pension. I will be 60, and will not receive my UK State Pension until I am 65. However I am retired and am in recepit of a UK teacher's pension.

Our plan is to rent a property for a year or two, in order not to make the classic mistake of selling up in the UK and finding that life in another country is not for us. We have holidayed extensively in Cyrpus over the years and love the island and its way of life but there are so many stories about expats moving back after a time, disillusioned by the reality.

Many websites refer to Cypriot healthcare and this is where my confusion lies. On the Angloinfo website it states that

"A UK resident planning to travel in Europe should apply for the EU Health Card before leaving. The UK Health Service will issue UK residents with a card confirming they will pay for medical treatment while living or travelling abroad in the EU for up to five years.

*This is adequate "health insurance" to meet Cyprus' immigration requirements which means that a person under state retirement age does not need to have private medical insurance.*"

If I understand this correctly, this means that i would not need private medical insurance to satisfy the immigration requirements of the island. However I have read on other forum that proof of private medical insurance is required to become resident.

Any help on this matter would be appreciated. Our research shows that we could enjoy the same standard of living in Cyprus as we do in the UK, but having to have private medical insurance would muddy the waters somewhat.

Martin


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> This is my first post on this forum, although I have been an avid reader since we began considering moving to Cyprus. My wife and I have found it to be an absolute gold mine of information..
> 
> One thing is not clear, and there appears to be conflicting advice on the internet about the entitlement and availability to healthcare in Cyprus for British citizens moving to the island. Any clarification on this issue would be really helpful.
> 
> ...


As your wife will be in receipt of a UK retirement pension (I assume) you will both be entitled to free healthcare at the general hospital. You will be classed as your wifes dependant for this.
You do however need to apply for the EHIC which will cover you from the outset until you are properly registered at the hospital. This can take a little time as you need to have your residency etc sorted out before you can register at the hospital.

Hope this helps.
Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I forgot to say, where other forums say you need to have medical insurance, this only applies to people under retirement age as they are not entitled to free healthcare.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica,

That's great news and will aid our planning considerably. I suspect that this information has been requested many times and I shall devote more time to reading many of the posts on here.

Thank you for taking the time and trouble to respond.

Martin


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats what this forum is all about Martin
Feel free to ask any questions you may have, but as you say many q's will already have been answered many times so reading some of the old threads can help.

Veronica


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

MacManiac said:


> This is my first post on this forum, although I have been an avid reader since we began considering moving to Cyprus. My wife and I have found it to be an absolute gold mine of information..
> 
> One thing is not clear, and there appears to be conflicting advice on the internet about the entitlement and availability to healthcare in Cyprus for British citizens moving to the island. Any clarification on this issue would be really helpful.
> 
> ...


Good Morning


EHIC – European Health Insurance Card has replaced the E111. Application forms available through Post Offices in UK and some GP surgeries. Allow 6 weeks for delivery.

The EHIC gives a UK citizen healthcare cover in a state hospital in any EU country at the same standard as a citizen of that country. But is not an entitlement to private healthcare, and it will not pay for repatriation back to UK (Travel insurance is recommended to any one travelling outside UK)

Permanent residents (A permanent resident is classed as having been through the immigration process and are in receipt of a 'yellow' slip). They are not entitled to us the EHIC card for public healthcare within Cyprus. But I believe that in an emergency some state hospitals will accept the EHIC card until you get your Cypriot Health Card, although they are becoming stricter on its use. 

Permanent Residents not in receipt of a UK State Pension

Obtain a S1 (formally E106) from your tax office prior to leaving UK. Depending on you NI contributions this can give you up to 2.5 years free healthcare in Cyprus.

However for immigration purposes you may also need to have Private Health Insurance (please note many insurers will NOT cover chronic or pre-existing conditions for example epilepsy, diabetes, heart conditions, and those that do may be very expensive) In these circumstances you may have to show you have sufficient financial funds to cover any hospital expenses. 


Permanent Residents in Receipt of a UK State Pension 

Prior to leaving the UK obtain an S1 (formally E121) from:

International Pension Centre
Tyneview Park
Newcastle Upon Tyne
NE98 1BA
United Kingdom

(Although both health forms have the same number they are different forms)

You will be entitled to free healthcare (although not all medications are available free) from a state hospital or state doctor. Medications that are not provided by the Cypriot Health System can usually be bought from a Pharmacy as over the counter drugs. However you may not get the same level of care as that on the UK NHS. In some cases you may even get better. You also have the option of private healthcare; just phone a recommended doctor for an appointment, you do not have to be referred by a GP as in UK. Private fees are usually lower than UK. 

If you have a partner who is below retirement age they should be entitled to free healthcare under your card. 

As of 1 May 2010, the UK is now responsible for issuing the European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) to UK pensioners resident in other EU countries. (Contact Overseas Healthcare Team on 0191 218 1999 for an application form, if you have not been sent one with you S1)

Note- Health Requirements for residency in Cyprus (UK State Pensioners) – immigration may insist that you also have private insurance; this is not necessary and is against the EU COUNCIL REGULATION (EC) No 1408/71 directive.

General Information

Make sure you have a copy of all your medical records from your UK GP. (Once you leave UK and are resident in Cyprus your GP medical records are centrally stored in UK for only 10 years) 

Ask your UK general practitioner for a supply of your usual medications prior to moving over and ensure that you have the prescription to back up the medications you are on.
Until you get your relevant healthcare card you may need to seek a repeat prescription. 


For Schedule 2 and Schedule 3(Controlled Drugs) 
For example - diamorphine, morphine, remifentanil, pethidine, secobarbital, glutethimide, amphetamine, the barbiturates buprenorphine,diethylpropion, mazindol, meprobamate, midazolam, pentazocine, phentermine, phenobarbital and temazepam you will certainly need to have a local prescription. This can be obtained from a recommended private doctor. 

For other medications – 
Most can be bought over the counter at any pharmacy, including many of those drugs that are prescription only in UK. The exception to this is any psychiatric medication, which can only be obtained from a registered psychiatrist. However a recommended local private doctor will write a private (payable) prescription for you to take to the pharmacy if necessary. 

The data sheets that accompany medications will be in Greek, (translations can usually be obtained on the internet) The drugs may not have the trade name you are used to, if in doubt take the old packet to the pharmacy and ask the pharmacist to confirm they have the same ingredients. 

Kind regards


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Mycroft,

Thank you so much for the "official line". The internet is a wonderful thing but there is sometimes too much information. Between Veronica's and your posts, there is a wealth of sensible and accurate information which has settled one of our major concerns.

Martin


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

You are welcome !!!


----------

